

Tech CEO filmed battering GF 117 times sentenced to 25 hours community service - triplesec
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2611943/Millionaire-Tech-CEO-filmed-hitting-kicking-girlfriend-117-times-brutal-30-minute-attack-sentenced-25-hours-community-service.html

======
triplesec
The Daily Fail is a rag, but this is the sort of story we ought to take heed
of wrt attitudes towards women in the Bay area tech business. This rat may not
be representative even of Bro misogyny - and got away with it too because of
lawyers - but everyone should know who these guys are and call them out.

------
Todd
Wow. That's so surprising. He was such a great role model.

~~~
hashtag
The guy is a real douchebag. Aside from this incident, he also had his entire
HOA apparently sue him in the past for multiple offenses.

In person, I have came across him about 3 times, he's always acted holier than
thou and thinks he's above everyone else.

Public perception of his interviews and how he has been painted in a few media
outlet doesn't represent who is truly is.

